# GABSharkY



## Costello (Jul 20, 2004)

A few hours ago, we announced here the release of a new tool, *GABSharkY*.
If you have downloaded this program, please do NOT open it.
It might contain malicious code - which should not cause damage to your computer.
We should be able to give you more details when we can talk to the author.

Thanks,
the staff.

Update a la Mole -

This program contains a very nasty worm called SDBOT, more info can be found, including removal instructions, at -

http://it.trendmicro-europe.com/enterprise...DBOT.ER&VSect=T

This is a REALLY nasty virus. If you have ever run this program, immediatly do a virus scan.


----------



## amy test (Jul 20, 2004)

Huh..? Now that's sneaky..


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jul 20, 2004)

well is it a virus, or was it intentional?


----------



## santakuroosu (Jul 20, 2004)

Well thank god i'm always the last one to read those things.


----------



## Xanthious (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks much for the heads up. I put it in my download manager to get tonight. Looks like I wont be needing it afterall. Will there be a clean version do you know ?


----------



## kiczek (Jul 20, 2004)

i would like to say SORRY FOR HOSTING THIS SITE ppl

I was very entusiastic about this new tool and offered him hosting but there is no way I will allow mondayz to use my website anymore

http://gabsharky.kiczek.com

PS fuck you mondayz you piece of shit!


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jul 20, 2004)

What a tricky way to get people... And it prays on the trust we have at this community. Bast##d


----------



## Zero01 (Jul 20, 2004)

I d/l it in my d/l folder, luckily I didn't open it phew, now it's  the recycle bin for that file.


----------



## Opium (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> i would like to say SORRY FOR HOSTING THIS SITE ppl
> 
> I was very entusiastic about this new tool and offered him hosting but there is no way I will allow mondayz to use my website anymore
> 
> ...


There's no reason for you to appologize kiczek, there's no way you could have known.

Well I did download GABSharkY but i didn't get around to opening it and running it. Strange how being busy pays out in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 funny old world we live in.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 20, 2004)

Do you guys really know if he did it on purpose?


----------



## Outrager (Jul 20, 2004)

Wait... so it "It might contain malicious code" but that doesn't matter because it "should not cause damage to your computer."
Or was that just worded totally wrong?


----------



## WrathofGod (Jul 20, 2004)

I know it dropped the files mentioned on your website but what do they do. By chance have you figured out what there exactly doing?


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jul 20, 2004)

Heres a tidbit on the winupdate.exe (one of the files it drops), knew I had seen it before -

http://it.trendmicro-europe.com/enterprise...DBOT.ER&VSect=T

Behold, the worm.

This can be fairly nasty, so if you've run this proggy, immediatly do a virus scan.

More info on other files coming.

Okay, all the other files are just normal files to run the program, not malware of any kind, cept maybe loadex.exe, pretty sure ive seen that one before.

This cannot be accidental, this little punk did it deliberatly.


----------



## WrathofGod (Jul 20, 2004)

Does the program actually work? If so liked to see someone remove the virus


----------



## cerberus (Jul 20, 2004)

What a sly bastardo! people like that need shooting.

If you want an easy way to remove it use the Stinger tool from NAI. Get it here. Its a great tool, and will scan for 43 major viruses. Get it to be safe.


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 20, 2004)

I opened that tool, and now I'm infected. Íf it was up to me, I'd hang him up with his own balls, that F*****g b*st*rd


----------



## djgarf (Jul 20, 2004)

These instructions are for Windows XP ONLY!

1. Close all open programs.
2. Press Win+R. This brings up the "Run" dialog.
3. Type "taskmgr" and press enter.
4. Click "Processes."
5. Highlight "winupdate.exe," then click "End Process," followed by "Yes."
If you do not see this file, skip this step.
6. Highlight "explorer.exe," then click "End Process," followed by "Yes."
Your desktop will disappear.
7. Go to "File" and select "New Task (Run)."
8. Type "cmd" and press enter.
9. Type the following commands, pressing enter after each one.
Ignore any 'File does not exist" warnings.

cd windowssystem32
del explorer.exe
del wpa.dbl
del pnbak.dll
del pnupd.dll
del pnstrt.dll
del winupdate.exe
del native.exe
del loadex.exe
cd windows
del explore.exe
del explorer.exe
exit

10. Go to "File" and select "New Task (Run)."
11. Type "explorer" and press enter. Your desktop will be restored.

At this point your system should be cleaned.
To verify that explorer.exe is correct, run Windows Explorer, browse to
c:windows, highlight explorer.exe, right click it and select properties.
Verify that BOTH the "Created" and "Modified" dates say either
"August 29, 2002, 04:41:24" or "May 11, 2003, 21:12:10."

big thanx and shouts go out to qoop on irc for taking the time to install this crap on his pc to work out how to remove it properly

none of the registry entries listed on the trendmicro page were actually present in the registry too


----------



## mondayz (Jul 20, 2004)

Guys, I did not do any virus in the exe! Seriously!


----------



## skubbe (Jul 20, 2004)

What was the original filename of GABSharkY, don't remember where i put it on my hd


----------



## _Pie_ (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(skubbe @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> What was the original filename of GABSharkY, don't remember where i put it on my hd


gabsharkyv1-0.zip


----------



## Hovercraft (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(Zero01 @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> Â I d/l it in my d/l folder, luckily I didn't open it phew, now it'sÂ the recycle bin for that file.


same here O.o


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Jul 20, 2004)

i don't use cheats so i didn't download it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't be too harsh on the guy... the virus might have get in the package without him knowing...
but if it was on purpose, then f*ck you!


----------



## Killermech (Jul 20, 2004)

there are alot of people out there which doesnt run antivirus programs on their comp.. which usally results that person have tons of viruses in his comp without even knowing, maybe he sometimes notices a few strange stuff which accours.. but other than that he usally goes on as always,, so it might not been intentional. Talking from own experience from when I had my old comp.


----------



## djgarf (Jul 20, 2004)

after the exe was ripped apart it's clear to see it was NO accident


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 20, 2004)

Now that it seems that people would love a program like this, is somebody going to make one that´ll work?
And eventually expand it to other code formats?


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 20, 2004)

I certainly hope so, I was really enthusiastic about it, and then this comes up. What a b*st*rd...


----------



## yugi999 (Jul 20, 2004)

damn sry *mondayz*

and *chiaki stfu*


----------



## Chaka (Jul 20, 2004)

Thats a really low thing to do.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jul 20, 2004)

Cheaters cheated... What bitter irony!

Anyway, this must be one of the most *disrepectful* things ever to happen in the GBA Scene. Compared to the whole Sceners vs Lamers battle, this is just ... well, someone who should be tracked down and hanged to die like the crawling dog he is.

But let's not waste any more time and bandwith on this dick. Rest assured, he *will* be found and punished!


----------



## soul2soul (Jul 20, 2004)

Well the persons who don't run a firewall or virusscanner should be h*nged! You all know that surfing the internet gives you virusses and spyware and other kind of crap!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And don't use internet explorer use  firefox
get it here ----> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

greettzzzz


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jul 20, 2004)

I was thinking about downloading this... luckly I have a busy schedule, so I didn't

Too bad Mondayz is too much of a dick to reply on these boards after pulling this.. 
Then we could really have fun with him


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 20, 2004)

mm looks like this topic turned into a big shitpage VERY BAD GBATEMP!


----------



## Vince989 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup mooiweer, I totally agree...

Is there really any need for this thread to continue? Do you still need to tell mondayz "you're a dick, you're a b*st*rd" ? He's done a mistake, but everyone does some from time to time... 

Now, quit wasting time posting such things here! I guess he should have figured out by now how he should feel, and you really don't need to keep telling him... If you want to post something more here, don't be shy, go ahead, but at least make it somewhat useful or interesting...

- Vince989


----------



## gunner6666 (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(Vince989 @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> but at least make it somewhat useful or interesting...


ok just to let everyone know go here to get a free anti virus scaner
http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php

p.s. mondayz your lucky im not the admin here or else you'd get a insta-ban from me


----------



## Outrager (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(Vince989 @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> Yup mooiweer, I totally agree...
> 
> Is there really any need for this thread to continue? Do you still need to tell mondayz "you're a dick, you're a b*st*rd" ? He's done a mistake, but everyone does some from time to time...
> 
> ...


If this was intentional I don't think people should be so sympathetic to him. Say someone robbed a store. Just people the judge and the lawyer bash him the jury shouldn't feel bad for him.


----------



## jadaramiro (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(mondayz @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> Guys, I did not do any virus in the exe! Seriously!


----------



## mondayz (Jul 20, 2004)

I created a good useful tool for you and you flame me because someone broke into my pc or someone broke into kiczek's webserver to do something naughty with it.

Obviously most of you rather want to destroy someone's great work than to support him and find out who actually did this.

but, the majority has spoken and so i say: a big fuck you to you all and i am gone. i wont continue on this tool.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jul 20, 2004)

You trying to make us feel bad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But..... It might have been done by another person. Just because you said it was intentionally put in doesn't mean he did it


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, the people here seems to like the idea behind the program, so if thou develop it further and get it uploaded safe somewhere, I guess some people would "forgive" you.


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thats what I PM-ed him, but still no reply.
Btw,  I don't get why people get so angry about all this, the virus itself doesn't do much harm. I would get pissed of with this guy (which I kinda am, because I did get infected) when my computer broke down and could never get it restarted again.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 20, 2004)

People got angry because there were malicious codes/viruses present in the first place. The "level" of infection doesn't matter because most people want their computer harm free, so even though it "doesn't do much harm" it still pisses people off.


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 20, 2004)

Not to offend anybody, but there are to few persons that are using any form of antivirus and/or firewall.


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm no cheater. but it seemed like a cool program to try out. When I saw the program while I was at work, I was so anxious to get home and try it out. As luck may have it, I just moved in with my girl, and I left my pc and my linker at home. I'm thankful that I read these posts, cuz I might have foolishly downloaded it.

I don't remember who said this, but it seems that ppl have taken apart the coding for the program and saw that it was an intenional infection. The creator of the program claims that someone must have "hacked" the site and messed with the program...but it's strange that no one has come forward saying that the program works with out the unfortunate virus issue. Another thing is, if someone messed with the uploaded program, you're saying that you don't have a backup to upload to see if your allegations are true?

Intentional or not, it doesn't seem like the author of the program will be trusted for a very very very long time. It's sad really, because the idea was not just a good one, but a great one!

Oh and guys....no glove, no love...beware of the ninja


----------



## Garageboy101 (Jul 20, 2004)

why dont we just let him get some firewall crap and let him scan his computer and let him do it again ! .... otherwise dont hang me for thinking out of the box! i am young and stupid


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 20, 2004)

lol having someone else come into a random person's house to put in a worm just for the fun of it....XD That's just funny!


----------



## Mehdi (Jul 20, 2004)

I say most of you got owned big time. Here is a lesson for all you n00bs that did get infected...scan the damn thing after you dl it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Luckily I dont use cheats. Anyways dont blame the guy who made it blame the guy who executed the file without checking.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 20, 2004)

Agreed, I always scan everything I download before I run it, no matter how small it is or what it is. It's worth it. 5 seconds of your time to scan something or many, many hours trying to fix a virus, what would you prefer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fair enough some of you might have trusted him though, you weren't to know he'd do something so evil and underhanded, it's dispicable really. But look at him now, he's been exposed for what he is and I hope he (or she) is happy with themself.


----------



## jadaramiro (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(mondayz @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> I created a good useful tool for you and you flame me because someone broke into my pc or someone broke into kiczek's webserver to do something naughty with it.
> 
> Obviously most of you rather want to destroy someone's great work than to support him and find out who actually did this.
> 
> but, the majority has spoken and so i say: a big fuck you to you all and i am gone. i wont continue on this tool.





















what a fake ass bitch that you are


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jul 20, 2004)

QUOTE(mooiweer @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> mm looks like this topic turned into a big shitpage VERY BAD GBATEMP!


I think it is very fair for the virus infected people of this board to post hate messages to mondayz about their anger.... they are just taking out frustration, it is kind of pointless, BUT sometimes it does help people to get their anger out. Words are harmless anyway   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, once they are done, they will go back to drinking and being merry


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 21, 2004)

if i was you mondayz, i should put the big fuck you to us all on your tool every time when it loads or something like that.. should be the best intro ever!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2004)

QUOTE(mooiweer @ Jul 21 2004 said:


> if i was you mondayz, i should put the big fuck you to us all on your tool every time when it loads or something like that.. should be the best intro ever!Â Â


LOL ...   and its way better than putting viri in the software ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(sry...  i couldnt resist!)


----------



## Woxxy (Jul 21, 2004)

haha, now THAT's funny!
i never cheat on my games (except for my trained version of contra advance, but that game's just impossible to finish without cheats), but if i would cheat i would have gotten so infected...
i never use virus-programs (i use a firewall though), not because i'm stupid, but i think it takes up way too much RAM and slows down SO much!
i've only had 4 viruses in 5 years on my computer...
the one i'm sitting on now, on the other hand, is my father's, and he didn't have a virus-scanner, so he got shitloads of backdoors, trojans, spybots and viruses, without knowing it... i installed a virus scanner on this computer, and it found SHITLOADS of viruses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



funny how good you can avoid viruses just by only opening programs from trusted resources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(i would've fallen for this one, though)


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, I didn't download this program, but it reminded me I was due for a complete computer virus/crap scan.

Ad-Aware found 152 objects...
Spybot found 11 objects...
CWShredder found 9 objects...

Ever since I upgraded to Windows XP, I've been getting so much crap...


----------



## -mrc- (Jul 21, 2004)

Stop slaping at Mondayz.... He did the same mistake as Kiczek did - Both spreaded a file with a virus.

Does it auto mean that the creater of that tool is the virus-author ?

And is it MondayZ or Kiczeks fault if there are still ppl out wich dont use any Viruskiller or Firewall. 

You all talking bullshit - get back to basics.

Maybe i have been spreaded this virus or just YOU ?


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 21, 2004)

@Shady Chocobo, STFU
Ik hate it when other people are called n00bs, you should be online with fun, not to be called names by someone. A n00b is a beginner in something, I got infected, but I'm no beginner when it comes the computer and the firewall stuff and all. I've been on the computer since I was 5, so don't call anyone a f*****g n00b unless they really are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The point of being able to surf the internet is trusting people. I trust people to NOT put a virus in the program, and still that backstabber does.


----------



## djgarf (Jul 21, 2004)

i SCANNED the file with norton with the latest updates and it didnt pick up anything,in fact it didnt pick up anything after the virus had executed so scanning is NOT fullproof
zone alarm on the other hand did pick it up which was how we first discovered it and set to work on ripping it to pieces to find out if it was intentional.
now for the interesting bit...
2 different people who both code using delphi (the language the patcher was wrote in) have both confirmed that it would not of been possible to hack the code after it was compiled because of the way the code was forcing the files to unpack and drop so that means that the virus was compiled into the exe from the source which only mondayz had........

it was quite clever in which it worked too,because it used a hacked version of explorer.exe it didnt even need any registry entries to run because of course explorer.exe has to run each time the pc starts because that loads your desktop


----------



## soul2soul (Jul 21, 2004)

So it means he did it on purpose?


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 21, 2004)

My Norton didn't pick it up either.
Shame, really, I would love to see a program like that!


----------



## yugi999 (Jul 21, 2004)

..........sry


----------



## gunner6666 (Jul 21, 2004)

QUOTE(Gandalf515 @ Jul 20 2004 said:


> Btw,Â I don't get why people get so angry about all this, the virus itself doesn't do much harm.


um it steals cd keys and is a key logger i think that does alot of harm


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 21, 2004)

O wow, it steals CD-Keys, what a disaster.
That keylogging thing, I bet numerous people are infected by this virus, so the maker of this virus can't possibly log every key typed in by everyone...


----------



## helga/mugs (Jul 21, 2004)

Hahaha. this turned out quite funny.

I compiled mondayz's crap gabsharky tool with the trojan inside in delphi hahahaha this is so funny.
mondayz was stupid enough to run uips.exe included in my zelda patch, and that gave me total control of his pc.
kiczek, you can check the logs of your webserver, you should see that i uploaded gabsharkyv1-0.zip for a second time, long after mondayz uploaded his 'clean' tool.

MUGS OWNZ JOO ALL. RESPECT ONCE AGAIN.


bye - the ip i posted from is anonymous anyway so go ahead and tell people the ip i posted from


----------



## Mehdi (Jul 21, 2004)

QUOTE(Gandalf515 @ Jul 21 2004 said:


> @Shady Chocobo, STFU
> Ik hate it when other people are called n00bs, you should be online with fun, not to be called names by someone. A n00b is a beginner in something, I got infected, but I'm no beginner when it comes the computer and the firewall stuff and all. I've been on the computer since I was 5, so don't call anyone a f*****g n00b unless they really areÂ
> 
> 
> ...


You are a noob for trusting anyone on the net and getting a virus on your PC with the most dumbest and obvious way. Now stop being so hostile and face the truth. You got owned and that proves you are a n00b in the Internet scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now simme down bitch!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 21, 2004)

Everyone, calm down. Many different people are saying they did this. Nobody is 100% certain who did this and frankly, I don't care. Just chill and stop flinging the word noob around, all your doing is trying to start a fight by calling someone a noob.


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 22, 2004)

Shady Chocobo,
You think you own the world, don't you?
Well, never mind, I don't have to speak to some ant like you...


----------



## jokre (Jul 22, 2004)

nice. you destroyed mondayz's great tool with high expectations in the near future.
not only have you also destroyed mondayz's internet life, because he is now labeled as 'VIRUS WRITER', when he did absolutely nothing wrong.

i totally agree with mondayz' comments, and fuck you all.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jul 22, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jul 21 2004 said:


> Everyone, calm down. Many different people are saying they did this. Nobody is 100% certain who did this and frankly, I don't care. Just chill and stop flinging the word noob around, all your doing is trying to start a fight by calling someone a noob.


Good advice.... I really don't know if Mondayz did it anyway.... I personaly appologize to him for my comment...

::refers to old chinese proverb:: It's all good


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hahahaha, if it is true what Helga/Mugs did, I must say, despite him being the one, he/she is a genius. Not that it cleans his records, no, he/she must be hung instead


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jul 22, 2004)

I checked mugs other posts, and it seems that probably several other people have downloaded his Zelda Patch and ran the UIPS.EXE program. If it really gives him control, then how can those people restore their computers? Also, what program is this (obviously renamed) and how does it work?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2004)

this really sucks!  sorry for my previous comment on this (though it was more a joke blabla)

so what we should have learned so far ...  dont trust noone but yourself!?

i dont like to think this way!

so what we really should have learned so far is that noone can tell that somebody tells the truth/lies until its proven ...  in german we say: "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" ...  i dont know how to translate that into english ...  sorry ...


----------



## Cplus (Jul 22, 2004)

hahaha everyone dled this shity progy wow... i never thrusted this mondayz guy anyway... gj all to dl this shity beta prog!!...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2004)

@cplus: seems like you havent got it yet ...  it apparently wasnt mondayz who did this!


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 22, 2004)

so mondayz is´nt banned anymore?
Or was I in some of my feberattacks when I read that mondayz was banned?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2004)

i think he wasnt banned ...  at least i didnt realize it if he ever was ...


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh **** I'm sorry for laughing o_o'''

Damn that MUGS guy is gifted...the bastard -.-

*****And just mentioning, he was never banned. I've been checking up on it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 22, 2004)

To clear things up...

1) mondayz wasn't banned.
2) helga/mugs was banned.
3) There's nothing funny about viruses.


----------



## MadBob (Jul 23, 2004)

Look peeps don't  even think of going online without Antivirus and a Firewall installed ALL THE TIME, I have a Hardware Firewall, Software Firewall, Norton Client / Server AV, I regularly run Adaware removers. I check my systems ports are closed using shields-up (grc.com) and other stuff too.

I keep all my Windows updates current to try to beat the hackers.

I do all of this because I do online banking from my PC as well as buying things online, I have been working with PCs for years now, and you would be surprised how easy it is to get someone to run a remote manager client on their PC which gives you TOTAL access to their system.

I have seen a virus on a Logitec Drivers Floppy straight out of a  shrink wrapped box.

The question isn't "am I paranoid" but "am I paranoid enough?"


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2004)

Would of sucked for me...I turned my firewall off cause it kept interfering with my online games, even with forwarding *it never works...*


----------



## WrathofGod (Jul 23, 2004)

I never had a feeling one way or another nor said anything bad about mondayz. Hopefully he'll be able to get this program back up and running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm extremely happy how things have turned out.


----------



## Garp (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll pass this on to others...particularly the part with the Zelda patch.


----------



## caitsith2 (Jul 23, 2004)

I investiged that uips.exe that was included with the zelda patch.

It is definitely a trojan.  The official uips.exe is available at http://www.neillcorlett.com  (with source code available.)   Aparently, helga/mugs took that source code, and built a trojan into it, in this type of fashion.

The initial exe is UPX packed,  and is just the loader, to unpack all of the exe files that will infect the system.   Next, it loads up the first unpacked exe, which is the trojaned version of uips.exe. At that point, it installs all of the necessary .exe/.dll files (also included with that upx packed loader), to appropiate directories.   Finally, the first unpacked exe does its legitimate job,  apply the IPS patch, in the way the original uips source code was written.

Strangely enough, norton doesn't detect this trojaned version of uips.exe,  so I submitted it to symantec to have a more thourough analysis done.


----------



## Fusion Master (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm always careful about downloading programs. For instance when a program is announced on the frontpage i leave at least one day before getting it. This way if it does contain something nasty, i'm not the one that finds it first.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm really MAD!!
This guy should be havily punished, I really hope that someone finds him and kicks his ugly b*tt!
So we'll see if he's really this "strong" as he thinks of himself.
I hate you!!!

I was infected with that damned uips.exe , and I'm worried because the keystrokes logging...does this mean he has/can have a log with all I've written with my keyb?

On the positive side, hello caitsith2, long time no see! I hope you come and visit garpland again!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2004)

QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jul 23 2004 said:


> ...does this mean he has/can have a log with all I've written with my keyb?...


that's the purpose of a key-logger imho ...  but you may be lucky ...  since the number of infected people would be rather large he/she (should i use 'it'???) propably cant examine all the logs... hopefully!  sad story going on here ...


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks for the reply, takeshi.
and btw, it would be even too nice


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 23, 2004)

Would´nt the ones saying "FUCK YOU mondayz" say something like "I´m sorry, I made a mistake, forgive me mondayz" now when it´s clear that mondayz did´nt do it?


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 23, 2004)

You're right, mondayz didn't do anything and I think he's sad as we are.


----------



## Lily (Jul 23, 2004)

It's sad that people can't see beyond their own noses for long enough to make a decision on their own, rather than just following the masses.

Hopefully those of you who gave out instant "fuck you" comments to mondayz will retract them, apologize, and move on with your ridiculous internet drama-driven lives.

I'm sorry to see someone who actually gave out a good tool to the community get blasted. Aren't we better than that as a whole?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2004)

QUOTE(qrayzie @ Jul 23 2004 said:


> ... Aren't we better than that as a whole?


thats what i always thought when they bashed on him like crazy!  thats why i only replied with a funny touch at first ... 

anyways ...  i think the most of us are ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     but the 'fuck you'-shouters were much faster in making comments than those who actually cared and thought about the 'accident' for themselves ...  so i doubt we'll see much apologies to mondayz from the most of them !!

sad; really sad!!  but true ... ????

*edit:* fixed my uncomplete sentence by inserting another word ...


----------



## Garp (Jul 23, 2004)

It's not the first time that someone innocent got jumped on by the angry and upset, and unfortunately it won't be the last. I've done everything that I can to contact mondayz, but I doubt it will do any good. The harm has already been done, I'm afraid. 

Hopefully, people can learn from this one and think a little longer the next time something like this happens...that would do far more good than an apology would, in reality.


----------



## djgarf (Jul 23, 2004)

me and speechles have both spoke to mondayz and we are in the process of restoring all his shit on irc for him


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Jul 23 2004 said:


> me and speechles have both spoke to mondayz and we are in the process of restoring all his shit on irc for him


wowy ...  that's really good news (at last)!!!!


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 23, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Jul 23 2004 said:


> me and speechles have both spoke to mondayz and we are in the process of restoring all his shit on irc for him


Then maybe we hav´nt lost another great resource for the scene.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jul 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Foppzter @ Jul 23 2004 said:


> Would´nt the ones saying "FUCK YOU mondayz" say something like "I´m sorry, I made a mistake, forgive me mondayz" now when it´s clear that mondayz did´nt do it?


Well, I didn't really say that, but I did say something that I didn't mean... and I am sorry Mondayz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prolly won't use your tool, cuz I don't like cheating on games, but I hope you do continue developing your tool for the sake of all the cheaters out there


----------



## Garp (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks again, djgarf. As usual, you do the right thing.


----------



## speechless (Jul 23, 2004)

mondayz is back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Helga, suck my cock dearie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




life goes on, helga, you rule nothing..as you know this

mugs sucks, fact!!


----------



## Gandalf515 (Jul 23, 2004)

I cheat, and I'm not afraid to admit it... That's why I like the Gabsharky-tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
The reason I cheat in games, is that I'm just not very good at it, although I enjoy the games


----------



## Callahah (Jul 25, 2004)

I watched this whole gba-sharky thing from a distance.Well,i just ignored the announcement about gba-sharky release,but the other day i noticed how many people were flaming the tool and his author. I didn't know what was going on till right now,but it seems it turned out to be a terrible mistake.I'm really sorry for everyone here,and mondayz,come back dude,i really want to know more about Gba Sharky,cause i haven't had the chance to do it with all that mess about trojans and so.Sounds like interesting if this tool can help with hard-to-beat games (cheats can be helpful and time-sparing sometimes...). Don't give up on Gba Sharky yet,i bet many people around here want to try a true and clean version of your tool.As i said,cheats can be pretty handy sometimes...


----------



## nl255 (Jul 26, 2004)

A virus scanner won't help you if the trojan/keylogger is custom made, and either loosely based on available source code or hand made.  Almost all virus scanners work with known signatures, and mugs would have been stupid to make a trojan that would be picked up by virus scanners.  It is likely that mugs tested the trojan to make sure no existing virus scanner would detect it.  The only thing that would detect it would be (annoying) behavior monitors.  With those all a person would see is "warning, uips.exe wants to install a device driver" or "warning, uips.exe wants to access the internet" or "warning, uips.exe wants to write to the startup folder", things that many legitimate apps would want to do.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Jul 28, 2004)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to put something up on the front page to declare Mondayz innocence?  I noticed the other day someone put up a notice declaring Shaunj66 and Costello's birthday...i think it's the least that can be done.  As it stands unless you've read this entire topic you won't really know the whole story and may still presume Mondayz to be a virus writer and not know that Mugs/Helga is a childest miscreant.


----------



## Ryan450 (Jul 30, 2004)

wow, helga/mugs did a good number on that.. if his trojan wasnt picked up by norton anti-virus/macafee... then thats a custom job! he'd either have to changed the trojans coding around enough for norton to no longer recongnize it, or he programmed it himself totally from scratch.. brutal..


----------



## Ryan450 (Jul 30, 2004)

but, the virus he choose to place into the tool itself could have been a lot worse! I've seen some virus's reformat the hard drive it was run on, in such a way that all data on it could not be recovered, and also physical damage to the hard drive itself, making it unusable.. I've seen others overclock the pc's cpu chip, essientially bringing the computers temprature too high and burning the chip.. it could have been a lot worse gang


----------



## Chiaki (Aug 15, 2004)

jadaramiro
gunner6666
yugi999
Bah, I just read the whole topic and I'm somewhat disgusted. Seeing like everyone starts to intentionally shout at mondayz because he made the tool all victims downloaded and happily used makes me really sick. Jadaramiro, Gunner6666, yugi999 and much more even were like, F*CK YOU MONDAYZ YOU PIECE OF SH*T. I totally would understand mondayz for giving up on his project as a consequence for believing him being a hacker. Now you are all like, aww mondayz come back do it again etc.. MondayZ is really too friendly if he is going on to develop it for you guys like djgarf said.
That's my opinion.

P.S.: @"Fuk-you-sayers": Think a bit before posting something you have no proof for ("Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" means something like this: "If the accusing is doubted then the accused is not to be punished.") So I end this post with these words: "F*ck you right back."


----------



## yugi999 (Aug 20, 2004)

QUOTE(Chiaki @ Aug 15 2004 said:


> jadaramiro
> gunner6666
> yugi999
> Bah, I just read the whole topic and I'm somewhat disgusted. Seeing like everyone starts to intentionally shout at mondayz because he made the tool all victims downloaded and happily used makes me really sick. Jadaramiro, Gunner6666, yugi999 and much more even were like, F*CK YOU MONDAYZ YOU PIECE OF SH*T. I totally would understand mondayz for giving up on his project as a consequence for believing him being a hacker. Now you are all like, aww mondayz come back do it again etc.. MondayZ is really too friendly if he is going on to develop it for you guys like djgarf said.
> ...


^^^^^.... man i say sry look

yugi999 Posted: Jul 20 2004, 01:34 PM  



Advanced Member


Group: Members
Posts: 85
Member No.: 13149
Joined: 28-May 03
Status: Online






damn sry *mondayz* bud

and *chiaki stfu*

This post has been edited by yugi999 on Aug 18 2004, 09:41 PM 

--------------------
My Webpage


----------

